# Sailing to the BVI's



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We will be sailing for 6 days( From April 27 - From Tortola returning on May 2) in the BVI's and we are trying to find out what is the best itinerary. 
Whast should we not miss? Any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

Do a "search forums" with key words "bvi itinerary"--it's all there for you. Have a great charter!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Bvi*

Thank you!


----------

